# Acacia Rats... So hard to find!



## DanielleSC (Sep 29, 2012)

I've been looking for an acacia rat for a while now, to accompany my 2 month old male. I knew they were ment to be in groups, so I was planning to adopt another but I haven't had any luck! I'm worried that the longer it takes for me to find one the less they are going to be able to bond. 

I was wondering if anyone knew any Acacia Rat breeders in the West Midlands?
I am willing to travel miles to get a little mate.

Just want my spoilt boy to have company!!

Thankyou for looking at my post anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Have you been given any advice on introductions with Acacias? I've not had to do this but from what I'm told, it requires a split-cage intro much like gerbils and has a low success rate. And this is as soon as they are considered adult so you are probably already there 

Acacia Mania is a good resource for them - so maybe worth contacting the site creator?

Unfortunately I think you are looking in the wrong season - breeding season in the wild is Oct-May so although this isn't completely mirrored in captivity it will be somewhat quieter at the moment.


----------



## acacia (Oct 15, 2012)

DanielleSC said:


> I've been looking for an acacia rat for a while now, to accompany my 2 month old male. I knew they were ment to be in groups, so I was planning to adopt another but I haven't had any luck! I'm worried that the longer it takes for me to find one the less they are going to be able to bond.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew any Acacia Rat breeders in the West Midlands?
> I am willing to travel miles to get a little mate.
> ...


I have three males i am giving free to a good home and live in north Wales if you were willing to travel however like someone else has said the introduction process can be very long and must be done carefully :/ I also have no idea how old mine are as they were rescued which could be a problem :/


----------



## acacia (Oct 15, 2012)

I have three males i am giving free to a good home and live in north Wales if you were willing to travel however like someone else has said the introduction process can be very long and must be done carefully :/ I also have no idea how old mine are as they were rescued which could be a problem :/


----------

